# Need help



## chefmeloy (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi I am a student at a culinary school and on October 22, 2006 and we are doing a Chef's Hall of Fame Dinner and I have to do a pastiage sculpture of something that has to deal with the event. I need some sugestions on what to do and if you think I have enough time to get it done by the 22nd. 

Thanks 
ChefMeloy


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I am assuming you are talking about pastillage. I imagine everyone here can give you an idea but my guess would be they would want you to use your imagination and come up with something yourself but just in case you could make a chefs hat maybe with crossed chefs knifes at its base just an idea.

Rgds Rook


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

so dont make fun of me, i drew this really fast. you can use colored marzipan on top of the pastillage to make the colors pop.

its a saucepan on a flame next to a knife in a chopping block, the background can have some words like "hall of fame" or have a logo for your school or something.. . 
this could look really cool. you can have the flames in the foreground, and the pot in the background.. i hope this sparked some ideas for you...


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I like the idea. Good job.

Rgds Rook


----------

